# Tail lights, clear lenses



## Airborne22 (Apr 9, 2004)

I have a 2005 Sentra and was wondering if anyone knows, or has seen the clear tail lights for it. I have done a little searching but have come up empty. Also interested in SER type or similer headlights... :givebeer:


----------



## enimem50187 (Sep 14, 2005)

I know what you mean, I'm trying to find out if the 00-03 tails would fit in the 05. It looks like a similar design, but i'm not quite sure.


----------



## Tinus (Feb 1, 2005)

*Try this link*



enimem50187 said:


> I know what you mean, I'm trying to find out if the 00-03 tails would fit in the 05. It looks like a similar design, but i'm not quite sure.


I was lookin for clear NX lights, and found this shop: http://www.digitalautoz.com/nissaneuroclear.html

Myby it helps ya all. If anyone can help me for clear nx lights (tail and blinkers) that would be def groov!


----------



## WhtWlf (Aug 2, 2004)

The 00-03 will not fit the 04 or 05.


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

Airborne22 said:


> I have a 2005 Sentra and was wondering if anyone knows, or has seen the clear tail lights for it. I have done a little searching but have come up empty. Also interested in SER type or similer headlights... :givebeer:



searched ebay? or you might want to check partstrain and other part stores online and find clear tail lights for your ride. hope you find one.


----------

